# married man cheated with married woman



## lolo238 (Nov 3, 2009)

My husband is cheating on me with a married woman. They were puppy lovers for 3 months 30 years ago. The woman dug up my husband's info on Facebook and started to contact him daily 3 years ago. I found out about it 2.5 years ago. my husband promised me to end the relationship with her. Unfortunately, he only told her that I found out about it and both opened new email accounts to continue the relationship. She told my husband her husband was cheating on her but she won't divorce him because she has a very nice life. Her husband is a successful surgeon and she doesn't need to work. My husband travelled 6000 miles to see her last July and last month when I was with him and lied to me about meeting up with clients. If I don't find out, they will continue their relationship as married men and married woman for the rest of their life. If I tell her husband about her adultery, do you think her husband cares? or should I tell her husband about it.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

By all means tell her husband. She is likely lying about her husband - but even if she isn't you should reveal the truth. 

Why are you still with this unfaithful, immoral, disloyal, loathsome liar? For God's sake, have a little pride!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> By all means tell her husband. She is likely lying about her husband - but even if she isn't you should reveal the truth.
> 
> Why are you still with this unfaithful, immoral, disloyal, loathsome liar? For God's sake, have a little pride!


:iagree:


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Does your husband know you know? Have you confronted him? 

And if you think he will be with her forever, is it time you reevaluated your own situation and position in this 'marriage'?


----------



## lolo238 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, I forced/tricked my husband confessed most of the things. I am in separation with him and I don't know if it is worth me to tell the married woman's husband about it because my friends say men don't care.


----------



## arked (Mar 2, 2013)

Take a little time and read some of the threads here at TAM. I think you will find that men do care. I would advise talking to this man ASAP. I think this man needs to know what his wife is up to.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

lolo238 said:


> Yes, I forced/tricked my husband confessed most of the things. I am in separation with him and I don't know if it is worth me to tell the married woman's husband about it because my friends say men don't care.


That's crazy to say that husbands don't care that their wife is cheating on them!

One good way to help them care btw, is not only notify them, but their friends and family if the husband doesn't act.

Oh and post the OW to cheaterville.com


----------



## Myka (Apr 11, 2013)

He will care.


----------



## carolinadreams (Nov 30, 2012)

lolo238 said:


> Yes, I forced/tricked my husband confessed most of the things. I am in separation with him and I don't know if it is worth me to tell the married woman's husband about it because my friends say men don't care.


Get some smarter friends.

Everyday I wake up I have to restrain myself from driving two miles down the road, and assaulting the POSOM. 

It will do two things for you, potentially bust up their fantasy, and two give you the satisfaction of helping another human being who is being stolen from.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

lolo238 said:


> Yes, I forced/tricked my husband confessed most of the things. I am in separation with him and I don't know if it is worth me to tell the married woman's husband about it because my friends say men don't care.


Then you need some new friends as your current friends are giving you some dumb advice. *Of course men care!!*


----------



## lolo238 (Nov 3, 2009)

Their point is that he cheated on her too and for the sake of their 2 daughters, he will let it go.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Adding my voice to the chorus. Tell the other woman's husband.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

lolo238 said:


> Their point is that he cheated on her too and for the sake of their 2 daughters, he will let it go.


And you know this for a fact? How because your husband's lover told him? Surrrrre. Was her mouth moving? Well then, she was lying. Or he was.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

expose expose expose.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

lolo238 said:


> Yes, I forced/tricked my husband confessed most of the things. I am in separation with him and I don't know if it is worth me to tell the married woman's husband about it because my friends say men don't care.


That is a load of crap. Your "friends" aren't very good.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Re: married man cheated with married woman*



aishaxeaq said:


> I am in separation with him and I don't know if it is worth me to tell the married woman's husband about it because my friends say men don't care.


Men care.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

The only way a man might not care is if he's also betraying his wife.

But do let him know.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Tell OW's H pronto. She never will. The sooner you do, the better chance you have of ruining the charade your H and her have going


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

lolo238 said:


> Yes, I forced/tricked my husband confessed most of the things. I am in separation with him and I don't know if it is worth me to tell the married woman's husband about it because my friends say men don't care.


huh? Didn't you care? So you think it's alright that a man works hard, trusts his wife and she's betraying him like this? Your reasoning is rather odd


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

It depends what you want really. If you have any hope of a reconciliation or saving your marriage then you need to expose the A to the OWH without question. Also if you think the OWH has a right to know his wife is cheating on him then expose.
If you don't care and want to move on then don't bother. Leave them to their fate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

